# Curtis 1238 programming problems



## Enfield1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi,
Wonder if anyone can help? For my sins I now have an Enfield 8000 with an Hpevs AC31, a Curtis 1238 -7501, 4 Tesla Modules, an Orion 2 BMS with a TCC 3.3kw charger - together with lots of switches, relays and a home brewed ECU!

I could say that it works, but I think that the answer should be - just!
Problems: - 

1) I am using a Curtis 1313-4401 programmer and can set up MOST of the paramters ok. The problem is that I cannot change the Drive Current Limit - it steadfastly remains at 95%. If i change it momentarily it immediately flips back to 95%. I would really like to set the maximum current limit to about 200A - say 40% of maximum controller capability. Sadly the Controller wont play ball! Really am flummuxed by this one - HELP!
2) my nice home made ECU gives me really good interlocked Throttle and Brake signals - 0.0007 mV to 5.0 V - the VCL checks in the Curtis dont like such a low lower throttle/brake limit, and I can only get the car going by disabling VCL control checks. I will need re-engineer the ECU to give positive Vout at zero throttle/brakes (defeats the point somewhat!). (the ECU uses two 12 bit DACs so effectively gives nice digital zeros!)

3) The Orion and the Curtis are linked by CAN (so I do get some sort of very clunky current limit) but I also have a Curtis 840 display - it always wants to read 'Charging', and not anythig useful - do I just give up and throw it away, or can the Charging signal I believe is going from the Orion to the Curtis and part of the J1772 charging protocol be interrupted? The Orion is CAN linked to the Curtis, an Orion Logging display and the TCC. (it will also be linked to an Android head unit running the Torque App! - well the head unit is there - I just have to download the app and programm it!)



How does it go? well, apart from very noisey Contactors that go clunk clunk, and the whirring - remarkably well, it has done all of 3 miles! top speed achieved - 47mph! Acceleration? - haven't engaged warp drive yet since I dont trust the brakes!


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Enfield1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) I am using a Curtis 1313-4401 programmer and can set up MOST of the paramters ok. The problem is that I cannot change the Drive Current Limit - it steadfastly remains at 95%. If i change it momentarily it immediately flips back to 95%. I would really like to set the maximum current limit to about 200A - say 40% of maximum controller capability. Sadly the Controller wont play ball! Really am flummuxed by this one - HELP!


Are you retaining the value after you change it, i.e. left arrow to save the new value?


----------



## EV-Pat (Apr 1, 2021)

Enfield1 said:


> Hi,
> Wonder if anyone can help? For my sins I now have an Enfield 8000 with an Hpevs AC31, a Curtis 1238 -7501, 4 Tesla Modules, an Orion 2 BMS with a TCC 3.3kw charger - together with lots of switches, relays and a home brewed ECU!
> 
> I could say that it works, but I think that the answer should be - just!
> ...


HPEVS has a great programming guide for the 840 Spyglass. I hope you have found it by now. Richard at EV4U.com made a useful YouTube video on programming. Also Michael Bream at EVWest made aYoutube that demos the magic of getting it right.


----------

